# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a semillas de palma aceitera de Costa Rica

## gpacheco

*Lima, ago. 03 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de semillas germinadas de palma aceitera (Elaeis guineensis) de origen y procedencia de Costa Rica. 
Esto debido al interés de la empresa Sempalma de importar este producto, lo cual impulsó a la Subdirección de Cuarentena Vegetal del Senasa a establecer los requisitos necesarios para garantizar un nivel adecuado de protección al país, minimizando los riesgos en el ingreso de plagas cuarentenarias. 
Entre otros requisitos, los envíos deberán contar con el permiso fitosanitario de importación emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado previo a la certificación de origen o procedencia. 
Asimismo, el envío deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen, en el que se consigne una declaración adicional de producto libre de Marasmius palmivorus. 
También del tratamiento de inmersión preembarque con Thiran+Thiofanate methyl de un gramo por kilogramo de semilla o cualquier otro producto de acción equivalente. 
Los envases deberán ser nuevos y de primer uso, libres de cualquier material extraño al producto aprobado. 
El inspector del Senasa tomará una muestra a ser remitida a la Unidad del Centro de Diagnóstico de Sanidad Vegetal, con el fin de descartar la presencia de la plaga enunciada en la declaración adicional del producto. 
Mientras tanto, el importador deberá contar con el registro de importadores, lugares de producción, y responsables técnicos de material sujeto a cuarentena posentrada del Senasa. 
El proceso de cuarentena posentrada tendrá una duración de 12 meses, señala la resolución directoral del Senasa publicada hoy. 
En dicho lapso el material instalado en el lugar de producción será sometido por parte del Senasa a dos inspecciones obligatorias para el seguimiento de la cuarentena posentrada y a una obligatoria final para el levantamiento de dicha medida, de cuyos resultados se dispondrá el destino final del producto.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para frutos de rambután de Costa Rica Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de pino de Brasil Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a semillas botánicas de cedro de Costa Rica Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas germinadas de palma aceitera de Indonesia Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de cítricos de Argentina

----------

